# success after a long long battle - i hope this will help when u feeling down



## secondchances (Dec 20, 2014)

Dear All,

Dear All,

I was first here back in 2014 when I started my IVF journey at age 53. Having missed out on love and children when younger I was so hopeful when I found that double donor was possible and I could still try for a second chance at a child.

like so many others i was very naive and thought that the clinic would have my best interests at heart. That illusion is long gone.
You have to ask questions, dont get pushed around and know your stuff. Their priorty is cash and never forget it.

so i had 3 frozen cycles in the UK. negative all. the first two were so poor quality that they didnt even
go to blastocyst. (always push for this). the third at least had decent embryos but only a chemical result.

so another round with frozen and wow a positive. so excited so hopeful that this was the one.
first scan showed 2 heartbeats, i cannot describe how amazing that felt. i was overwelmed with love.
Then those awful words in the scan room "somethings not right".
we watched the heartbeat slow and fail and stop.
the 2 babies then misscarried at 7 weeks. i was devastated and deeply depressed.
just cried and cried, all the time.
UK clinic then refused any further treatment due to my age.

decided to go to North Cyprus for more cycles.
chose a clinic very carefully, visiting them and trying to make a good choice.
started again with a fresh cycle, chemical result but no luck.
then again same result.

was very down and desparate now. things looked bleak.
i decided to have all my fibroids removed in an effort to improve chances.
big op, private, v.expensive and major abdo. surgery. waqs not sure i wanted to survive it.
but the took out 12 fibroids the biggest a grapefruit. took 6 months to recover.

tried another cycle with same clinic. no luck.

Looked at funds and only enough left for one more try. Emotionally only enough left
for one more try. just at the end of my resources.

changed clinic to Team Miracle.
they created 4 good embryos on Nov 2017.
Went for broke and had all transferred, i was beyond being careful.

wow wow, positive with twins.....

born 3 months premature, two beautiful baby boys
who battled and fought to live at only 1.2 kilos. 
3 months in the neo-natal unit fighting for them and willing them to survive.
3 months expressing breast milk to help my darlings fight for life.

and here we are , 2 gorgeous fat healthy boys 
they are the light of my life (even when screaming)
worth every painful, desparate moment.

so hang in there


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Lovely to read your post and congratulations   Have a wonderful time together. I love encouraging stories like these, thanks very much xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow - what a determined and amazing mummy your two boys have.  Hope that the fighting is now done and you can now enjoy the future as a great big family. Huge congratulations - you've made me all emotional so am sure those who know you must be so very proud and pleased for you xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

amazing story, all the best to your family xx


----------



## onolyn (Jan 5, 2019)

My congratulations, I wish you all the best!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Amazing story. Enjoy your little family!


----------

